# Help! Where can I find palm and coconut oils in Las vegas or online



## yafa (Nov 29, 2013)

I am getting ready to make some CP soaps. Is there any local supplier in las vegas area, where I can buy palm and coconut oils. If not, which online supplier is reasonably priced ( also reasonable shipping ) that you would recommend. Thanks a lot!

Yafa


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 29, 2013)

Check walmart for coconut oil and a health food store for spectrum brand shortening which is 100% palm oil.


----------



## osso (Nov 29, 2013)

Target carries the spectrum (palm). So does whole foods, and it's cheaper at my whole foods.


----------



## TVivian (Nov 29, 2013)

Costco for olive and coconut. Smart and Final has the best price on Palm (palm shortening) that I've seen almost anywhere.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 29, 2013)

Try a restaurant supply store.

You can also check suppliersbystate.com


----------



## GreenEggsAndPam (Nov 29, 2013)

I've also seen coconut oil at Sam's Club.  I think it was around 53 oz for around $16 (going by memory alone, don't quote me).

Osso, thanks for the tip on the Spectrum at Target; I thought I had looked everywhere for palm oil, but not Target!


----------



## yafa (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you ALL! I will sure check Target & smart and final, I have never thought that they may carry it. 

Yafa


----------

